
Ask HN: How to begin learning enterprise development? - throwaway-123
I am interested in writing software for business, where should I begin my journey?
======
sheraz
Crud apps and java with spring boot.

Dot net and sql server

Strangely I see a lot of nodejs for IOT thinks with big companies as well.

------
nwrk
IBM

